# Stamp Creek Trout Fishing?



## RavenSign (Apr 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if Stamp Creek near the Bartow/Cherokee county line is a good place to fish for Trout?  

It seems like there should be some place to put a kayak in up in the Pine Log WMA, but I'm looking for some advice before I head up that way tomorrow morning.  Maybe up off Green Hollow Road?

Thanks! 


Will
770-361-9531


----------



## Corey J (Apr 28, 2011)

The fishing is great when they stock it! We usually catch our limit everytime we go! I wouldn't really advise taking a kayak cause the stream is pretty shallow and rocky most of the way. Hope this helps!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (Apr 28, 2011)

Will, I spend a lot of time in Pine Log WMA and all that water shed is barely marginal trout water. It's strictly put and take and the majority of it at the bridge areas at the check-in station and major road crossing within the WMA. Further down, trout don't make it past April in my opinion, but still some fine fishing for panfish etc. if you can get access. It's not really big enough for even a kayak until you get well down closer to the lake unless you just enjoy portaging...and there is private property between the WMA and the lake that will interfere with your plan. 

I would suggest putting in at the bridge on 20 and fish up as far as you can, but targeting bass and panfish, not trout. You'll need to go further north for better coldwater action. There's probably 1/2 mile from the bridge to the lake down river, and probably 3-4 miles upriver from the bridge to the WMA...but again I'm not sure how much of that is private property that may interfere.


----------

